# March Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, "Just Kidding Around"

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Sunday, March 28th.
A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, 
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the pis, they were great!
Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest winner in 2021, 
extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: diane0905, granite7.


*1: Joanne and Asia









2: Ivyacres









3: Cjm









4: granite7









5: GoldeninCT









6: 3 goldens









7: ceegee









8: Deborus12









9: mylissyk







*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just voted, all great entries!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you cast your vote for the Photo of the Month?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I've voted!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

I just voted! I loved all the entries!!! .

(I wish I could participate in this, but I don't got my puppy yet . If only this was a drawing contest! . Oh well, I love looking at all the entries, they are so adorable! )


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't forget to choose your favorite photos. Your vote could be the deciding one!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is very exciting...there's a tie!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I sure have!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Twenty-nine members have cast their vote and...it's still a tie!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, "Just Kidding Around"

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

*This poll will close on Sunday, March 28th at 2:22pm. *


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Come on folks...we need a tie breaker....!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a very close contest. This poll will close this afternoon.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

The results are getting very exciting! Not much time left to vote and its still a pretty close race. Hopefully, we get some more votes in. . Can't wait to see who wins this afternoon!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We have a winner. Congratulations to ceegee!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Congratulations ceegee! Love the photo of the two of them


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations ceegee! This was my favorite photo and I was in the contest


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank you to everyone who entered and congrats to ceegee! I loved your photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations ceegee, adorable picture. 

All entries were fantastic!


----------

